# [materiels] - non reconnus apres 1er reboot !!! (non résolu)

## pimsssou

Bonjour a tous !!!

Me voila motivé pour installer ce qui semble etre la distro la plus representative du projet Linux (enfin c mon avis !).

Mais voila, g fait une install (stage3) d'un noyau 2.6.9-r1 avec un live-cd 2004.3...

--> avec live cd : souris m$oft USB reconnu... le nom du model apparait meme au demarrage !

--> g chargé : mousedev, usbcore dans "autoload" comme expliqué dans la doc oFFicielle.

Mais vilou, au premier redemarrage..... je fais un lsmod et aucun de ces modules ne sont chargés   :Rolling Eyes: 

g du rater un episode !

en plus j'essaie un modprobe mais voila... module not found

Alors fo-t-il faire autre chose a l'install pour copier ces modules du cd vers un dossier ?

Merci a tous !

et longue VIE a GentOO !!!!!!!!!!

[EDIT]

voila le resultat d'un "lsmod" apres un boot sur le live cd :

evdev

forcedeth

parport_pc

parport

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

ochi_hcd

uchi_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

sachant qu'en used ya parport  1  by parport_pc

et  ieee1394  2  by je ne sais plus...

c une souris "wireless optical Mouse Blue" usb

[EDIT]

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as fais make modules_install apres la compil du kernel ?

----------

## pimsssou

# make && make modules_install

comme indiqué dans la doc !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

et il s'est bien passé ?

autrement :

```
zgrep -i mousedev /proc/config.gz
```

ou encore 

```
grep -i mousedev /usr/src/linux/.config
```

donnent quoi ?

tu peux aussi tenter :

```
find /lib/modules/ -iname '*mousedev*'
```

----------

## pimsssou

en effet rien a signaler !

sauf peut etre que lorsque g unmount /mnt/gentoo

il a refusé car ** /mnt/gentoo mounted is busy **

chepa s'il y a un rapport..... (erreur lors de l'install notament !)

je vais essayer les commandes !

je te dis ce que ca donne !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> en effet rien a signaler !
> 
> sauf peut etre que lorsque g unmount /mnt/gentoo
> 
> il a refusé car ** /mnt/gentoo mounted is busy **
> ...

 

pour le ** /mnt/gentoo mounted is busy ** c'est certainement parce que t'as encore /mnt/gentoo/proc de monte, non ? (ou bien pire, t'es ds le repertoire !  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## pimsssou

```

# exit

cdimage ~# cd

cdimage ~# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

cdimage ~# reboot

```

en fait g suivi a la lettre la suite des commandes !!!

----------

## pimsssou

IMORTANT :

je te signale juste que les modules ont ete inscrits dans

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

comme indiqué dans la doc Officielle...

et ce apres le make modules_install !!!

la mise a jour des modules a ete fait grace a la commande :

```

# modules-update

```

est-ce une errreur ? Car c la procedure indiquée dans la doc !!!

----------

## pimsssou

resultat du

```

grep -i mousedev /usr/src/linux/.confg

```

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN8Y=768

elle est donc reconnu ?

en fait je suis en mode console...

je n'ai pas encore installer X...

[EDIT]

par contre le code

```

find /lib/modules/ -iname '*mousedev*'

```

ne renvoit aucune reponse !!! meme pas une erreur ou autre ....

[EDIT]

----------

## noximus

Bonjour,

pourquoi ne pas utiliser genkernel ? si tu n'es pas sûr de ta configuration du noyau ca diminuera beaucoup les erreurs potentiels.

Voila les modules chargés chez moi pour la souris :

```

usbhid                 23552  0

uhci_hcd               29072  0

usbcore                71840  2 usbhid,uhci_hcd

```

++

ps : si la souris est usb le module mousedev est facultatif.

```

```

----------

## kernelsensei

je deconseille genkernel !!

Pour le module, c'est normal qu'il ne le trouve pas, il est en dur !! t'aurais pas oublie des trucs au niveau de l'usb ?

----------

## pimsssou

Et bien BONNE question !!!

en fait je suis a ma 2eme reinstall....et oui....

et pour installer les drivers ati (pour une 9600XT), je devais m'assurer que certaines fonctions soient activées lors de la compilation du noyau...

Saches que ma derniere install a ete faite avec un genkernel et que des la redemarrage, la souris n'etait plus active !!!

Alors je veux bien reessayer avec un genkernel, mais avant tout queeles sont les commandes qui me permettent de connaitre les chemins vers les periph....

explication : pour X je dois specifier /dev/input/mice lors de la config.....comment confirmer ce chemin que genkernel a choisit tout seul ?

----------

## pimsssou

Alors oui en effet, c ce que je pensais.... le pilote est en dur  au liey d'etre en module....

Il est possible que g oublié des trucs pour l'usb....

alors solution :

dois-je rajouter des modules dans modules.autoload.d et faire un modules-update ????

[EDIT]

ou dois-je recompiler le noyau avec les fichiers manquants ???

[EDIT]

----------

## kernelsensei

```
  │ │<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                  │ │

  │ │[*] HID input layer support                                          │ │
```

 Dans la rubrique USB !

----------

## pimsssou

Petite question existentielle pour les VETERANS :

quelle est la differnece a l'utilisation entre un pilote chargé en dur et en module ???

est-ce que les periph sont reconnus automatiquement au demarrage si pilote installé en dur ???

Ca serait bien de faire un HowTo pour les debutants, qui explique quelles sont les pilotes a mettre en dur et en module, lors du menu.config

merci d'avance pour vos reponses !

----------

## kernelsensei

ben la difference majeure c'est que ton kernel sera plus petit ... autrement pour la detection, normalement ya pas enormement de difference, si t'as des modules, ya coldplug et hotplug qui se chargent de detecter les periphs et modules correspondants ! (meme si il est vrai que moi je me fais beaucoup moi chier avec tout en dur ! Pas de hotplug ni coldplug de lance !)

Ya pas vraiment de howto kernel, vu que c'est certainement une des pieces les plus perso qu'il puisse y avoir dans ton systeme, et le choix module / dur, c'est a toi de le faire ! selon tes gouts !

----------

## pimsssou

alors oui c possible que g oublié de cocher ca !!!

questiona deux balles :

maintenant que mon noyau est compilé, quelle est la marche a suivre pour activer ces fonctions ?

dois-je refaire un make menu.config

et make && make modules_install ????

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> alors oui c possible que g oublié de cocher ca !!!
> 
> questiona deux balles :
> 
> maintenant que mon noyau est compilé, quelle est la marche a suivre pour activer ces fonctions ?
> ...

 

exact !

----------

## pimsssou

Je vais faire le noeu noeu !

Alors a chaque qu'on me dit de recompiler mon noyau, j'utilise cette demarche ?

Ca devient de plus en plus clair dans ma tete, c cool !!!

Autre pitite question :

Quelle est la commande qui me permet de voir quelles sont les pilotes chargés mais en dur !!!

lsmod pour les modules et ??? pour les pilotes en dur ???

----------

## kernelsensei

```
grep "=y" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

ou encore

```
zgrep "=y" /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## noximus

kernel_sensei modère tes propos  :Smile:  Quand je vois tes explications j'ai peur aussi, il faut me comprendre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> t'aurais pas oublie des trucs au niveau de l'usb ?

 

Ne dénigre pas genkernel si tu n'as pas réussi à t'en servir comme tu aurais voulu, d'autres y sont peut-etre arrivé, rien n'empeche d'utiliser genkernel avec l'option --menuconfig. Je le trouve vraiment bien fait et très pratique, même pour les utilisateurs confirmés : 

```

~ % ls -lh /boot/kernel-`uname -r`                                        17:35

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 811K nov 16 18:52 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-mm1

~ %  

```

Es-tu sûr que l'usb est compilé en dur ? Voilà qui est construcitf  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *noximus wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei modère tes propos  Quand je vois tes explications j'ai peur aussi, il faut me comprendre :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> t'aurais pas oublie des trucs au niveau de l'usb ? 
> ...

 

Ou est l'interet d'utiliser genkernel si tu passes par menuconfig ?

----------

## Monrake

Petite remarque comme ça, est ce que tu es sur que ton kernel est bien prix au boot car j'ai remarqué hier que quand je fais le make install, il me le copie pas dans mon /boot et j'ai du le faire à la main.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Monrake wrote:*   

> Petite remarque comme ça, est ce que tu es sur que ton kernel est bien priS au boot car j'ai remarqué hier que quand je fais le make install, il me le copie pas dans mon /boot et j'ai du le faire à la main.

 

Voila pourquoi il est preferable de faire un cp a la main pour l'install du kernel ! (et donc eviter make install  :Very Happy:  )

(on va encore me reprocher de denigrer les options du Makefile et que c'est bien de faire make install, c'est ca  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Monrake wrote:*   Petite remarque comme ça, est ce que tu es sur que ton kernel est bien priS au boot car j'ai remarqué hier que quand je fais le make install, il me le copie pas dans mon /boot et j'ai du le faire à la main. 
> 
> Voila pourquoi il est preferable de faire un cp a la main pour l'install du kernel ! (et donc eviter make install  )
> 
> (on va encore me reprocher de denigrer les options du Makefile et que c'est bien de faire make install, c'est ca  )

 

non je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pimsssou

c la commande qui est indiquée dans la doc gentoo officielle je crois :

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

?

D'aillerus ya un truc que je n'ai pas compris   :Rolling Eyes: 

i386 ? est-ce un chemin compatible avec toutes les architectures ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> c la commande qui est indiquée dans la doc gentoo officielle je crois :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

1) Oui la commande est juste ...

2) Non, seulement x86 ...

par exemple moi sur mon 64, je vais le chercher dans x86_64 si mes souvenirs sont bons !

----------

## pimsssou

En fait, comme je l'ai deja dit plus haut, je suis a ma 2eme reinstall !

Je vais tenter de recompiler pour ce qui concerne mon prob de souris...

Quoi qu'il en soit ,je voudrais profiter de vos lumieres, [chapeau a ce forum, tres reactif !], pour aborder un prob avec X.

en effet, g essayer d'installer Xfree er KDE avec une distro 2004.2 kernel-2.4...-r6, puis de lancer X.

Et le message d'erreur etait le suivant...

J'arrive sur un bureau avec une resolution que j'estime a 1024*768

avec une fenetre "type x" avec le message 

"could not load kdeinit. Check your install !"

sachant que x86fcong-4 est implementé des lignes necessaires au fonctionnement de ma carte ati 9600 xt créée a partir d'un fglrx (emerge ati-drivers effectué)

euhh qq'1 a une idee de la procedure oublié pour créer kdeinit...?

ou doit se trouver ce fichier ?

merci a tous

----------

## sireyessire

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> En fait, comme je l'ai deja dit plus haut, je suis a ma 2eme reinstall !
> 
> Je vais tenter de recompiler pour ce qui concerne mon prob de souris...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit ,je voudrais profiter de vos lumieres, [chapeau a ce forum, tres reactif !], pour aborder un prob avec X.
> ...

 

ce problème  a strictement rien à voir avec le sujet du thread donc je te serai très reconnaissant d'ouvrir un nouveau thread à ce sujet   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pimsssou

Désolé, je me croyais chez mémé   :Smile: 

et pis V'Là qui veut aussi qu'on lui serve un chocolat chaud cui'là !!!!

bon et bien merci pour ces conseils, je vais tenter de recompiler !

Je reouvrirai ce thread pour vous donner le resultat !

----------

## sireyessire

 *pimsssou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et pis V'Là qui veut aussi qu'on lui serve un chocolat chaud cui'là !!!!
> 
> 

 

non mais un café je dis pas non  :Laughing: 

----------

## pimsssou

Et bien je viens de tester la commande

```

grep "=y" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

et pis devinez !

config_usb_hid=y

config_usb_hidinput=y

config_usb=y

config_input=y

config_input_mousedev=y

config_input_mousedev_psaux=y

donc je devrais voir, meme en mode console, le curseur carré de ma souris !!!

[edit]

Et pis c pas bon le café pour le soir...

[edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

ah ben nan

pour ca faut configurer / lancer gpm !

```
vim /etc/conf.d/gpm
```

et 

```
#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

```

----------

## pimsssou

euh c quoi gpm ???

je viens de faire ce que tu m'as decrit...

donc creation du fichier /etc/conf.d/gpm

je n'avais aucune autre ligne dans ce fichier, dois-je inclure cette methode pour d'autre periph ???

dois-je redemarrer le pc ou starter qq chose apres la creation de ce fichier ???

----------

## kernelsensei

gpm te permet d'avoir la souris en console !! (le petit rectangle blanc)

apres avoir correctement configure le fichier, tu lances /etc/init.d/gpm

si tu n'avais pas ce fichier, installe d'abord gpm :

```
emerge -av sys-libs/gpm
```

----------

## pimsssou

en fait j'ai suivi a la lettre les instructions concernant gpm...

mais pas de curseurs...

je pense que mon prob est plus grave...

Quand je demarre gentoo, 

--> j'arrive sur grub

--> je selectionne donc de booter sur ma gentoo

--> et la, mon ecran devient noir... il mouline

une liste d'initialisation s'affiche soudainement et je n'ai pas le temps de lire, mais des commentaires m'indiquent que des chargements ne se sont pas effectués correctement...

Detail: je ne sais pas si c normal mais la partition qui contient /boot n'est pas monté ?!!!! apres demarrage, sachant que mon fstab est juste...

Mon installation serait-elle defectueuse ???

----------

## kernelsensei

dans les options fstab, t'as noauto pour le boot ?

----------

## pimsssou

Autant pour moi kernel_sensei !!! noauto, noatime

Par contre, mon probleme reste le meme ! pas de curseur...

Quand gentoo demarre en mode console, ne devrait-il pas y avoir un fond d'ecran bleu avec le logo gentoo (comme le live cd) ?

----------

## kernelsensei

non, le truc zoli avec plein de couleurs c'est seulement si tu actives le fbsplash, mais le probleme n'est pas la !!

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, on va faire un truc :

tu fais 

```
dmesg
```

 note bien ce que tu vois !

en suite tu deconnectes / reconnectes la souris

et refais 

```
dmesg
```

La questions est : chercher les 7 erreurs (ou plus simplement "ya quoi qui a change ?"

----------

## pimsssou

Euhh il ne se passe rien...

En fait, ya une ligne qui dit:

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Ne faut-il pas emerger d'abord hotplug ?

----------

## kernelsensei

oui, emerge hotplug+coldplug

----------

## pimsssou

Je t'assure, il ne se passe rien     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as bien le support usb ?

ta souris c'est un wireless simple ou bien bluetooth ?

----------

## pimsssou

Oui, en effet, usb est present

usbcore

hid et tout et tou !

C une wireless optical mouse blue de M$sof

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as d'autres jouets en usb, histoire de tester si le probleme ne viendrait pas du l'usb a la base ?

et un 

```
lspci
```

 pour voir exactement ton matos, pour savoir si uhci ou bien ohci !

[EDIT]

Bon, on va faire simple, avec le resultat de lspci, tu me files aussi toute ta section USB du kernel

tu peux l'avoir facilement avec 

```
zgrep -A73 "USB support" /proc/config.gz
```

 ou encore 

```
grep -A73 "USB support" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

[/EDIT]

----------

## pimsssou

Alors je n'ai qu'un rack externe usb sous la main !

je viens de le demarer... mais fo le monter je pense

Comment ?

lspci me renvoit des infos sur USB controller : nVidia Corp nForce2 USB controller...

----------

## pimsssou

alors zgrep ne donne rien, le 2eme oui :

config_usb=y

config_usb_devicefs=y

config_usb_ehci_hcd=y

config_usb_uhci_hcd=y

config_usb_printer=y (en prevision)

config_usb_storage=y

config_usb_hid=y

config_usb_hidinput=y

config_usb_egalax=m

voilou !

[edit] le reste "is not set"... [edit]

[reEDIT]

Ya un truc qui me chatouille qd meme !

en bootant sur le live cd, lors du demarrage, le nom de ma souris apparait...et pis le nom exact...

??? comment retrouver le meme pilote lors de la configuration du noyau ??? pourquoi je ne le trouve pas dans la liste des pilotes connus et proposés lors du make menu.conf ???

[reEDIT]

----------

## kernelsensei

ya tout la ?

dans ce cas, moi je dirais de rajouter :

```
CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y  ([*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support)

```

autrement ce que j'ai aussi (que tu peux rajouter sans gros risques)

```
CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

```

Tu peux encore me balancer ton 

```
lspci
```

 stp !

----------

## pimsssou

au fait g fait un reEdit plus haut !

question :

pour le lspci... je suis sur le forum avec une autre becane...

comment copier le resultat du lspci et l'editer sur le forum  ???[edit] en mode console !!! ou par mail d'ailleurs... [edit]

[edit]

2eme question: comment je peux rajouter ces "y" pour le support de l'usb ?

recompiler le noyau ? ou y a un fichier a editer ?

[edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben tu fais 

```
make menuconfig
```

 et hop, recompile !

----------

